# Trek Domane AL 2



## Peter555 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey guys,

I am planning to buy my first road bike and I came to a conclusion that Domane AL 2 is the best option for me.

I found a dealer offering AL 2 2021 for 730 EUR and AL 2 2018 (new, never used) for 550 EUR.Do you think it is worth it to pay 180 EUR for a newer model?
I did not find any difference in used parts. I do not want to spend much money and 730 is already quite a lot. However, I am little afraid that 2021 model might have better parts and thus it might be worth it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Could you post specs here for each of these bikes?


----------



## Peter555 (Apr 18, 2021)

Specifications for Domane AL 2 2018


*Frameset*

Frame100 Series Alpha Aluminium, DuoTrap S compatible, hidden mudguard mounts

ForkDomane carbon, hidden fender mounts
*Wheels*

Front hubAlloy

Rear hubAlloy

RimsBontrager Tubeless Ready

TyresBontrager T2, 700x25c

Max tyre size28 c Bontrager tyres (with at least 4 mm of clearance to frame)
*Drivetrain*

ShiftersShimano Claris, 8-speed

Front derailleurShimano Claris

Rear derailleurShimano Claris

CrankVuelta Corsa, 50/34 (compact)

Bottom bracketSealed cartridge

CassetteSun Race CSR86, 11-28, 8-speed

ChainSunRace CNM84

PedalsWellgo nylon body w/alloy cage, toe clip and strap
*Components*

SaddleBontrager Montrose Comp, chromoly rails

SeatpostBontrager SSR, 2-bolt head, 27.2 mm, 12 mm offset

HandlebarBontrager Race VR-C, 31.8 mm

GripsBontrager tape

StemBontrager Elite, 31.8 mm, 7-degree, w/computer and light mounts

Head setIntegrated, cartridge bearing, sealed, 1-1/8˝

Brake setAlloy dual-pivot
 
*Weight*

Weight56 cm - 9.92 kg / 21.87 lbs


----------



## Peter555 (Apr 18, 2021)

Specifications for Domane AL 2 20121

Frameset

Frame100 Series Alpha Aluminum, fender mounts, DuoTrap S compatible, rim brake, 130x5mm QRForkDomane carbon, straight alloy steerer, fender mounts, 5x100mm QR
Wheels

Front HubFormula TK-31 alloy, 5x100mm QRFront SkewerFormula QR22Rear HubFormula TK-32 alloy, Shimano 8/9/10 freehub, 5x130mm QRRimBontrager Tubeless Ready, 24-hole, 17mm width, presta valveSpokes14g stainless steelTireBontrager R1 Hard-Case Lite, wire bead, 60 tpi, 700x28cMax tire size28c without fenders, 25c with fenders
Components

SaddleSizes: 47, 50, 52
Bontrager P3 Verse Comp, steel rails, 155mm width
Sizes: 54, 56, 58, 60, 62
Bontrager P3 Verse Comp, steel rails, 145mm widthSeatpostSizes: 47
Bontrager alloy, 27.2mm, 12mm offset, 250mm length
Sizes: 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62
Bontrager alloy, 27.2mm, 12mm offset, 330mm lengthHandlebarSizes: 47
Bontrager Comp VR-C, alloy, 31.8mm, 100mm reach, 124mm drop, 38cm width
Sizes: 50, 52
Bontrager Comp VR-C, alloy, 31.8mm, 100mm reach, 124mm drop, 40cm width
Sizes: 54, 56
Bontrager Comp VR-C, alloy, 31.8mm, 100mm reach, 124mm drop, 42cm width
Sizes: 58, 60, 62
Bontrager Comp VR-C, alloy, 31.8mm, 100mm reach, 124mm drop, 44cm widthHandlebar TapeBontrager Gel Cork tapeStemSizes: 47
Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, Blendr compatible, 7 degree, 70mm length
Sizes: 50
Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, Blendr compatible, 7 degree, 80mm length
Sizes: 52, 54
Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, Blendr compatible, 7 degree, 90mm length
Sizes: 56, 58
Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, Blendr compatible, 7 degree, 100mm length
Sizes: 60, 62
Bontrager Elite, 31.8mm, Blendr compatible, 7 degree, 110mm lengthHeadsetFSA Integrated, sealed cartridge bearing, 1-1/8''BrakeAlloy dual-pivot
Drivetrain

ShifterShimano Claris R2000, 8 speedFront DerailleurShimano Claris R2000, 31.8mm clampRear DerailleurShimano Claris R2000, long cage, 34T max cogCrankSizes: 47
Shimano RS200, 50/34 (compact), 165mm length
Sizes: 50, 52, 54
Shimano RS200, 50/34 (compact), 170mm length
Sizes: 56, 58, 60, 62
Shimano RS200, 50/34 (compact), 175mm lengthBottom BracketShimano UN30, 68mm, threaded cartridge, 110mm spindleCassetteShimano HG31, 11-32, 8 speedChainShimano Sora HG71, 8 speedPedalWellgo nylon body, alloy cage
Weight

Weight56 - 9.57 kg / 21.09 lbs


----------



## Peter555 (Apr 18, 2021)

It seems that difference is in tires (700x25c for 2018 vs 700x28c for 2021) and Cassette (CSR86 for 2018 vs HG31 for 2021). I was wondering that quality of components might be better for 2021 but for specifications, it seems almost the same apart from tires and I doubt it would cost 180 euros to buy new ones.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Peter555 said:


> It seems that difference is in tires (700x25c for 2018 vs 700x28c for 2021) and Cassette (CSR86 for 2018 vs HG31 for 2021). I was wondering that quality of components might be better for 2021 but for specifications, it seems almost the same apart from tires and I doubt it would cost 180 euros to buy new ones.


Tires wear out and will eventually be replaced. I see no reason to spend the extra $$ on the newer bike. You can buy two good quality new tires for under 70 euros.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The real question is, do you plan on riding in hills a lot? If yes, get the 32 (2021), otherwise they are almost the same. Or you could just change the other out, but may have to do some other stuff.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> The real question is, do you plan on riding in hills a lot? If yes, get the 32 (2021), otherwise they are almost the same. Or you could just change the other out, but may have to do some other stuff.


Good point here on the 11-32T vs. 11-28T cassette for hill climbing. Although you could also swap out the cassette and get the necessary mid-cage derailleur for about $50 euros. That's a lot less than 180 euros.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Great replies so far. Ride them both, but I'm assuming frame geometry probably same, buy the cheaper 2018 and most important ride it regularly and enjoy. I'm still riding my mostly stock 2010 Specialized Secteur.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Although you could also swap out the cassette and get the necessary mid-cage derailleur for about $50 euros.


I'm thinking with parts & labor, your number is way low, more like a wash for $180euro. Might need a new chain too.


----------



## jdsyachts (Mar 2, 2015)

Peter555 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy my first road bike and I came to a conclusion that Domane AL 2 is the best option for me.
> 
> ...


I've had two Trek Domanes, carbon frames. They are great bikes. Assuming the frames are about the same and they both feel the same I would go with the less expensive.
If you are riding in the hills try to get the shop to swap the cassette to a 32. Many shops will do this for no charge. Tire size is not critical since you will be changing them within a few thousand miles.
Get what is most comfortable and enjoy it.


----------

